# English springer spaniel needs home



## garden11 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 11 m/o english springer is in need of a new home. I'm utterly broken and can't even come to terms with the fact I have to let him go. A fortnight ago I've discovered my partner was seeing someone else, and he has decided things are over between us; as a result, I'm having to move out by the end of the month as the property is his. I will be moving in with my mother but she stays in a warden controlled block of flats and after much pleading, they have already told me outright they won't allow my springer to come with me. My friends have all presented reasons why they can't/won't take him on, but I really do not want to put him in a dog's home through fear of him staying there so long and being overlooked. 

I am at a complete loss and utterly shattered, mentally and emotionally. My dog is my world and has been since the day I got him, he follows me everywhere and has the sweetest nature you could ever ask for in a companion. I honestly don't know what to do anymore, if anyone is looking to re-home a springer, or could even suggest any rescues in the south west, then please advise. Thanks.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I suggest you consult a solicitor before doing anything. It may be you have a stake in the property if you have been sharing costs. 
I would also phone his breeder - will they help? 
If you seriously want to keep him, consider finding a foster home for him until you have somewhere to live. Let`s face it - you won`t be able to stay in a warden-controlled place for long. 
good luck.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are really desperate there is a website for the kennel club for ( find a rescue) and they may be able to help in the southwest area and there are telephone numbers of people who rescue your breed and maybe able to put you in the right direction of help.

just a suggestion for you.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare
Essw should be able to help


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there, could you tell me where you are situated in the uk? im a professional dog walker, and currently have a sprollie, and im looking for a young springer as a companion for him. :w00t:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Where in the South West are you?? I may be able to help.


----------



## busymum200 (May 3, 2012)

Hi I am really sorry to hear you need to rehome your springer. I live in Somerset we already have a 2 year old springer cross that would love some company. If you still need a new home. Please consider us. We have a lovely country home to offer. All the best


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Please contact English Springer Spaniel Welfare. They are lovely helpful people. If you do need to rehome your dog they will do their best to get him in a foster home until the right home can be found for him. 
Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare


----------



## lski (Jun 26, 2012)

i am sorry for the way things have gone for you :-( if you still have him/her plz send an email or just ring and we will see what is what and where you are agen i hope every thing gets better soon xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an update on this Springer - has a home been found?


----------



## lovelauren (Jul 3, 2012)

garden11 said:


> My 11 m/o english springer is in need of a new home. I'm utterly broken and can't even come to terms with the fact I have to let him go. A fortnight ago I've discovered my partner was seeing someone else, and he has decided things are over between us; as a result, I'm having to move out by the end of the month as the property is his. I will be moving in with my mother but she stays in a warden controlled block of flats and after much pleading, they have already told me outright they won't allow my springer to come with me. My friends have all presented reasons why they can't/won't take him on, but I really do not want to put him in a dog's home through fear of him staying there so long and being overlooked.
> 
> I am at a complete loss and utterly shattered, mentally and emotionally. My dog is my world and has been since the day I got him, he follows me everywhere and has the sweetest nature you could ever ask for in a companion. I honestly don't know what to do anymore, if anyone is looking to re-home a springer, or could even suggest any rescues in the south west, then please advise. Thanks.


Hello. I am interested in your dog. We are living in a 2 bed house with a garden and massive fields behind us. I live on a Army garrison so dog walking is not a problem as we are on alot of land. ALTHOUGH, I have a Daughter who is 3 and I need to find a dog that will tolerate her being so young. My daughter is used to Dogs. My partner has a 3 year old Jack russell and she is absolutely brilliant with him ( and vice versa) We would love a dog to complete our family and I feel is good for children to interact with Animals. If you are interested in letting us give your dog a loving home and to secure a good life for him, please feel free to contact me on here or on email [email protected]

Kind Regards,

ps. im so sorry to hear what your going through  xxxxx


----------

